# Orchestra Performance Archives



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

Many Orchestras’ websites have a page where you can view or listen to past performances. Do you know any good orchestra websites that have this option (preferably free)?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The best I know of is the Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall. Of course it's not free. There's a real problem with providing archived concerts like this: getting clearance from the musicians and in the case of copyrighted material, the publisher. The BBC does have concerts on their website, but sometimes they won't play outside of the UK.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Check out the Gothenburg Symphony (gsoplay.se, also Vimeo) and Detroit Symphony websites. The London Symphony does post some to YouTube. The Philharmonie de Paris contains some concerts from its resident ensembles.

The BPO Digital Concert Hall does have some free concerts in the archives, mostly from the youth orchestras which perform at the Philharmonie.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) many videos
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra fewer videos, but some have a commentated version as well


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

There's a really good Mahler 1st on the Concertgebouw site with Harding. Very passionate performance.

https://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/en/mahler-symphony-no-1-titan


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

There are two options that you can try -

Go to YouTube, type in the name of any orchestra and add the word "*channel*" - most of what you'll encounter consists of short clips but there are full performances available on many of the channels.

Alternatively type the word "*Topic*" after the orchestra name e.g. "Chicago Symphony Orchestra Topic".


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

The Netherlands Bach Society currently have a project to perform and record the entirety of JS Bach's ouevre and put it online. It's all free and it's all amazing, sublime, inspirational etc etc. It's very easy to run out of epithets!
https://www.bachvereniging.nl/en/bwv/


----------

